# 2019.03.24 - Trovoada na Arrábida (Vista da Amora)



## windchill (24 Mar 2019 às 23:21)

Depois de uma viagem até à Mitrena (zona de Setúbal), onde ao fim da tarde tive oportunidade de estar mesmo por debaixo da trovoada, com belas bombas a estoirarem muito pertinho, quando regressei a casa tive este brinde na minha varanda.... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/24GiiNX]
	

2019.03.24 - 215902 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/TaExV3]
	

2019.03.24 - 221130 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/24GiiC6]
	

2019.03.24 - 221652 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/TaExKd]
	

2019.03.24 - 222150 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

Que tal?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2019 às 23:23)

Sempre magníficas! 

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha @windchill


----------



## windchill (24 Mar 2019 às 23:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sempre magníficas!
> 
> Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha @windchill


Obrigado @Duarte Sousa


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2019 às 00:17)

Fantástico, excelente trabalho, qualidade superior como sempre! 

O número de 6 dígitos a seguir à data é a hora? Terá 1 hora a mais (hora de verão)?


----------



## windchill (25 Mar 2019 às 07:44)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástico, excelente trabalho, qualidade superior como sempre!
> 
> O número de 6 dígitos a seguir à data é a hora? Terá 1 hora a mais (hora de verão)?


Obrigado!
De facto tem a hora de Verão ligada e eu nem tinha reparado....


----------



## RStorm (25 Mar 2019 às 14:17)

Fotos espetaculares, como sempre  Parabéns


----------



## windchill (25 Mar 2019 às 15:14)

RStorm disse:


> Fotos espetaculares, como sempre  Parabéns


Thanks


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mar 2019 às 16:27)

Star Quality como sempre Nuno  Esses apenas estão gravados na minha cabeça  Obrigado mais uma vez pela tua dedicação , e por a partilhares connosco


----------



## windchill (25 Mar 2019 às 17:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Star Quality como sempre Nuno  Esses apenas estão gravados na minha cabeça  Obrigado mais uma vez pela tua dedicação , e por a partilhares connosco


É o que se pode chamar de 'partilha de um amor!'


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2019 às 21:38)

windchill disse:


> É o que se pode chamar de 'partilha de um amor!'


Espero que não andes por aí a partilhar todos os teus amores... 
Mas este, ainda bem que o partilhas  Fantásticas como sempre


----------



## windchill (26 Mar 2019 às 07:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Espero que não andes por aí a partilhar todos os teus amores...
> Mas este, ainda bem que o partilhas  Fantásticas como sempre


Alguns não se partilham!! (Pelo menos achamos que não)!


----------

